# Angeln in Frankreich



## krein (4. Mai 2001)

Hallo Leute 
Wer kann mir tips für das angeln in Frankreich geben.Soll aber nicht so weit von der Grenze zu Deutschland sein.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (4. Mai 2001)

Hallo krein!
Ich hab davon auch noch keine Ahnung und ich möchte im Sommer in die Normandie. Natürlich Meeresangeln mal sehen was kommt.

------------------

    www.funfishingteam.de


----------



## krein (5. Mai 2001)

Hallo Meeresangler_SchwerinVom Meer habe ich keine Ahnung.Bin ein Süss wasserangler.Aber war letztes Jahr auch mal in Laboe mit einem Kutter auf Meer.War Schön habe auch 5 dorsch gefangen.


----------



## Viper (10. Mai 2001)

Hallo KreinAlso, wo gena kommst Du denn her??
Bei uns in der Karlsruher gegend habe ich ein Jahr(hatte noch keinen Angelschein)in Frankreich (Selz)geangelt. Was genau wills Du wissen?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











------------------




Viper


----------



## krein (11. Mai 2001)

Hallo Viper Wollte ein paar tips über Seen und Flüsse von Frankreich haben wo man Nachtangeln kann.
War vor 3Jahren war ich mal in Karlsruhe mit unser Firma zum Angeln sind da auch nach Frankreich rüber gefahren wahren da an einen Baggersee der einen zugang zum Rhein hatte.
Wohnen tue ich bei Trier an der Mosel.
Gruss Krein


----------



## Viper (16. Mai 2001)

Hi Krein
Also das is n bischen weit weg von mir!!
Da kenn ich mich nicht aus. Aber bei uns ist Nachtangeln auch in Frankreich Verboten.
Nur auf Aal bis 12
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




0 Uhr.
Aber das Angeln mit Lebend Köderfischen ist erlaubt.Bringt gute Zander.
CU


------------------




Viper


----------



## Obelix5885 (30. Mai 2001)

alsso ganz stimmt das nich das nachtangeln auf alle ist auch nicht erlaubt nur biss ein halbe stunde nach sonnenuntergan .ich wohne hier ich weis es


----------



## blinkeratze (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

@obelix


woher kommst du genau?? ich bin hier nämlich aus der nähe von freiburg und hab mir eine franz. jahreskarte gekauft. jetzt muss ich nur noch die hot spots von hecht, zander und forelle im elsass finden. kannst du mir helfen?

grüße
steffen


----------



## ralle (19. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

@blinkeratze


Herzlich Willkommen hier im Board !


----------



## ThomasRö (21. Mai 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Frankreich erkundet man am besten nach Angelgewässern mit dem Motorrad. So lassen sich an einem Tag viele Gewässer finden.


----------



## Joachim Krüger (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen,

ich kenne die Gewässer um Lauterbourg. Zum Beispiel den Rheinhafen von Lauterbourg, den Altrheinweiher, die Kiesgrube, den Rheinabschnitt, den Freizeit-Baggersee.
Ich fische dort schon seit einigen Jahren.

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## Joachim Krüger (6. Juni 2004)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo Obelix,
ich kenne die Gewässer um Lauterbourg. Zum Beispiel den Rheinhafen von Lauterbourg, den Altrheinweiher, die Kiesgrube, den Rheinabschnitt, den Freizeit-Baggersee.
Können wir da Erfahrungswerte austauschen ?
Wenn Du dort wohnst kennst du dich ja bestens aus ?

Gruß

Joachim


----------



## Specimen-Carper (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin Karpfenangler und hab mir gestern die seen in Mothern, seltz und Lauterbourg angesehen..... Hab auch schöne Gewässer gefunden, aber weiss nicht wie sie heissen und welche Karte man benötigt...... ein see ist am Rheinhafen seltz..... Nicht der mit dem Campingplatz, sondern, wenn man die strasse am Kieswerk weiter fährt und dann rechts..... er hat einen einlauf und es sind zwei weisse Holzstangen im Wasser( Linke seite)..... Kann mir jemand sagen wie er heisst und welche Karte benötigt wird?????

Danke im Vorraus, 

Daniel |kopfkrat


----------



## silbi (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Fahrt doch an die Sauone bei Auxone. Das Wasser dort ist echt gut für wels Zander und Karpfen. nd man benötigt keine Extra Karte wenn man die Karte vom Haut Rhin hat


----------



## Specimen-Carper (12. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hi Silbi, 

super, Danke für deine schnelle Antwort.....#h 

Wie ist dass denn da mit Nachtangeln und Rutenanzahl????? Für mich ist eben wie gesagt nur der Karpfen interessant...... Ist das ein Fluss oder ein see????

Danke

Daniel #h


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*



			
				Specimen-Carper schrieb:
			
		

> ...... ein see ist am Rheinhafen seltz..... Nicht der mit dem Campingplatz, sondern, wenn man die strasse am Kieswerk weiter fährt und dann rechts..... er hat einen einlauf und es sind zwei weisse Holzstangen im Wasser( Linke seite)..... Kann mir jemand sagen wie er heisst und welche Karte benötigt wird?????
> 
> Danke im Vorraus,
> 
> Daniel |kopfkrat


Nach Deiner Beshreibung müsste das der Hafen von Seltz sein. 
Karten bekommst Du in Seltz im Angelgeschäft. Da gehören noch andere Seen dazu, z.B. die Kiesgrube am Campingplatz und ein Teil vom Hafen von Beinheim.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Specimen-Carper (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in Frankreich*

Hallo, 

ich meine schon am Rheinhafen Seltz, aber nicht den Hafen an sich, sondern den See am Hafen...... der ist wenn man kurz vor dem Hafen links runter fährt..... Und da brauch ich den Namen und ob der bei der Seltzer Karte oder der Mothern Karte dabei ist und wie die Bestimmungen dort sind....

Danke im Vorraus, 

Gruss, 

Daniel


----------

